

23andMe Patents Designer Baby System, Denies Plans to Use It - thaumasiotes
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/23andme-patent/

======
thaumasiotes
I was going to say something about idiotic, obvious patents not just being a
software problem, but, on inspection of the claims, it seems that the fig leaf
they're using to patent this is that the "system" is implemented on computer
hardware. So it's a software issue after all. :/

